# Pets mart



## hannababe10 (May 10, 2015)

Hello 
I am new here, i posted about my mouse's lice problem in my initial post, but i am also thinking about possibly getting a second mouse ( in a diffrent cage. ) I got my first and current mouse louis at a small shop i worked at and am NOT buying any more pets from there because i cant imagine how else louis got lice other than from there. Also the mice there are bred mainly for feeding to reptiles and not for nice qualities.
I live in a rural area and my only other option i am aware of is the pets mart in traverse city michigan about 30 minutes away. I'm not a super big fan of this store and am kinda scared of buying my next mouse there. I don't like the idea a mass produced pets and i've heard horror stories about their treatment and conditions at rodent farms they come from. And would prefer another young mouse that i can bond with as it grows and a female this time because louis goes through phases where he will pee on my everytime i hold him for a week then chill out on it for a few weeks ( is this possibly a hormone thing or random?)
So my main question is weather it is a good or bad idea to buy from pets mart or how would i go about finding a breeder in a reasonable distance in advance from the time i want to actually purchase a pet. And do people ever ship mice if i cannot find a local breeder? I spend quite a bit of money on louis and would do so for any mouse but i wonder about buying a cool breed.

Any advice and thoughts welcomed thank you for your time.

Hanna


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you can get a mouse from a good breeder I would recommend that over a shop. US breeders do ship within the US but it's usually for a quantity of mice (not just one or two) and costs approx $100-150. They do have occasional shows and meet ups where mice are for sale. You might want to check out Fancy Mice Breeders Association group on Facebook for some help and pointers to local breeders.

Also, if you want to get female mice (does) you will need more than one as they are social


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

yes definitely a breeder if you can. Actually ive been looking into shipping myself, I think ill start a forum on that im quite interested.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

another option is to find someone perhaps on craigslist or similar who has bred their pets. There are plenty of people who just have a litter to show their kids, then need to get rid of the offspring. Also an animal shelter might take in small mammals (they might keep them in the back room, so ask them).


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I did. Now, I willn't.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I used too, but kept them in quarentine for a month to make sure they didn't have anything. Honestly not all are bad, the one i used to be near was decent and took care of theirs. Whereas a breeder i went to i would find dead mice in their cages.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

A adopted a mouse that Petsmart was hosting for the shelter, he was a bit of an exception though. Amazing conformation for an oops baby.


----------

